# Mixed-ng



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

My router is the D-Link-DIR615 running the DD-WRT firmware. My wireless card is the TP-Link TL-WN822N. Both my router and Wireless card support Wireless-N.  Wireless N is working perfectly, connecting at around 240-300Mbit/s. 

I have noticed that my router has an option which says MIXED-NG. What exactly is it for. I've searched around the internet, looked in numerous guides and manuals and cannot find a simple answer. 

Thank you.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 14, 2010)

i guess it means mixing between n and g draft, coz usually wifi marked as 802.11b/g/n


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

micropage7 said:


> i guess it means mixing between n and g draft, coz usually wifi marked as 802.11b/g/n



Is the mixing random? i.e. it might connect at G today and N tomorrow and revert back to G again on a different day? or does it mean that it can connect to my router at N and then connect to my mobile phone at G?


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> Is the mixing random? i.e. it might connect at G today and N tomorrow and revert back to G again on a different day? or does it mean that it can connect to my router at N and then connect to my mobile phone at G?



Come on guys. Really want to know the answer to this. There must be some networking people here that can elaborate on this Mixed-NG topic more.

Basically I'm asking what is the benefit of Mixed-NG? Why is mixing between n and g draft so important?


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 15, 2010)

So TPU isnt big on Networking. 

Ok.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Dec 15, 2010)

Dent1 said:


> So TPU isnt big on Networking.
> 
> Ok.



There are thousands of TPU members, I'd say TPU is big on networking! 

I believe micropage7's comment to be accurate-- though worded poorly... 



Dent1 said:


> does it mean that [laptop/desktop with wifi N] can connect to my router at N and then connect to my mobile phone at G?


Yes, I do believe that is how it works.



Dent1 said:


> Basically I'm asking what is the benefit of Mixed-NG? Why is mixing between n and g draft so important?


If you had your wireless router configured as N only, your older G only devices wouldn't work.  If you'd like to use your older G only devices with your newer N devices sharing the same router you'd have to put the router in one of the mixed modes.  This is my current understanding.

If you're curious about the particular setting I would suggest that you test it yourself.  Judging from your posts I think you could give me a better definition of the Mixed-NG mode than I've given you!


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 15, 2010)

Basically Mixed-NG means your AP supports N and G standards. That's all.


----------



## Dent1 (Dec 15, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> If you had your wireless router configured as N only, your older G only devices wouldn't work.  If you'd like to use your older G only devices with your newer N devices sharing the same router you'd have to put the router in one of the mixed modes.  This is my current understanding.
> 
> If you're curious about the particular setting I would suggest that you test it yourself.  Judging from your posts I think you could give me a better definition of the Mixed-NG mode than I've given you!



Thank you Streetfighter, that has cleared things up


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 22, 2010)

micropage7 said:


> i guess it means mixing between n and g draft, coz usually wifi marked as 802.11b/g/n


This is correct: Mixed-NG = 802.11n and 802.11g support simutaneously--it will reject those trying to connect via 802.11b.

The technical term for that setting is "802.11 Mode" which is defined by D-Link as:


> *802.11 Mode*
> If all of the wireless devices you want to connect with this router can connect in the same transmission mode, you can improve performance slightly by choosing the appropriate "Only" mode. If you have some devices that use a different transmission mode, choose the appropriate "Mixed" mode.



This URL might help you reach the documentation on your D-Link router.  You will have to log in to your router to view it:
http://192.168.0.1/Help/Basic.shtml#Wireless


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2010)

the reason for the option is that N and G dont play nicely together.


N and G fight for bandwidth in the 2.4Ghz range (and N usually wins ), so by disabling the G part of the network, you can (not will, can) get some better signal strength and range.


Of course, that means your G and B devices cant connect, so its a tradeoff.


----------



## 1freedude (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey ford, he flashed dd-wrt...that is a dlink address (I use the 825).


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 29, 2010)

Fyi WiFi runs at the speed of the slowest connected device so connecting a G device to an N router will slow down all the connections to G speeds.

Unless your router has separate controllers and antennas for both which i haven't seen yet


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Fyi WiFi runs at the speed of the slowest connected device so connecting a G device to an N router will slow down all the connections to G speeds.
> 
> Unless your router has separate controllers and antennas for both which i haven't seen yet



no it doesnt slow them all down.

it does hog some of the bandwidth lowering overall speeds, but it does NOT force all devices to G speeds.


----------

